# Hi everyone



## Mason Storm P.I. (Mar 3, 2009)

Just traded my 3 year old Mazda RX-8 for a 2004 TT (1.8 225 coupe, Glacier Blue). I loved the RX-8 (apart from the "loose" back end in wet conditions), but in the end the average of 17mpg just became too much for me (so far I'm getting about 26mpg in the Audi, a much better proposition!). I'd looked at TTs three years ago when buying the RX-8, so decided to go for it.

I've had the TT 3 weeks now and both my wife and I are loving the car - although I've just had an ignition coil go over the weekend. From what I'm reading though, this is not unusual...? Although I hope it's not a regular occurence or a bad omen of more troubles to come....!!!


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I looked into buying an RX-8 before the TT but was put off by the poor mpg and the fact that it would be slower.Nice cars though. One day I will have an RX-7 though :twisted: (second car only of course!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a lok here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

i thought about rx8, but the mpg is too poor for my liking


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mason Storm P.I. (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all for the warm welcome.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jollyranchers (Feb 11, 2009)

hi there,

do you think the tt much quicker than the rx8 and how does the handling compare between the two cars ?


----------



## Mason Storm P.I. (Mar 3, 2009)

jollyranchers said:


> hi there,
> 
> do you think the tt much quicker than the rx8 and how does the handling compare between the two cars ?


Hi jollyranchers - the Audi (225) is definitely quicker, about half a sec to 60 and about 12mph faster overall (I had the 192bhp RX-8, so only to be expected that the TT is quicker with an extra 30bhp or so).

Handling wise they are completely different; the RX-8 was great fun on country roads, with perfect 50:50 weight distribution and RWD you were able to get the back end out easily which could be fun (except if wet, then it could be scary  ).

The TT is a different kettle of fish; the 4WD makes it more stable, I feel if anything the car tends toward understeer slightly when the RX-8 would have been nuding the back end out. Only to be expected though, 4WD obviously more stable "on rails" kind of handling. To be fair I had the RX-8 for over 3 years and was very familiar with it and how I could push it - I've only had the TT for a month now and havent pushed it too much yet.

A lot of people ask me which I prefer, its hard to compare since I see them as comletely different and like them both for different qualities. The Audi feels slightly faster over all, with a more refined drive (and a classier interior) whereas the RX-8 was balls out fun but could be a bit wild and scary.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

let the problems begin 

welcome to the forums mate


----------

